

Peru: The Future of Gastronomy - heydenberk
http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2014-09-23/peru-the-future-of-gastronomy

======
fexl
We traveled to Lima a few years ago, and the variety and quality of the food
in the grocery stores and restaurants was astounding. For the equivalent of 2
to 5 bucks, you could get a lunch that would cost easily six times that in the
U.S. -- _if_ you could find anything equivalent.

------
BigChiefSmokem
Peruvian cuisine is one the finest in the world.

It's almost like the "melting pot" of cuisines, much like New York is the
melting pot city of the world. A place where everything from American (Lomo
Saltado), Italian (Tallarin Verde), Asian (Arroz Chaufa), and everything in
between are elevated to their grandest stage with the help of all the varied
ingredients cultivated in the Andean nation. Also, you've never really had
ceviche until you've had Peruvian ceviche - sweet potato and all!

Also, Peru is a trip especially if you're into archaeology and Mesoamerican
history as I am.

~~~
abrowne
> Peru [...] Mesoamerican history ...

Pre-Columbian history, maybe? (Mesoamerica is Mexico and Central America.)

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
Correct.

Sorry, I was thinking of Maya instead of Inca.

------
Uhhrrr
Hm - I visited Peru (Lima, Arequipa, and Cuzco) 15 years ago, and with the
exception of sopa criolla and some good fish, nothing was especially exciting.
Cui (guinea pig) was interesting.

But then, it wasn't that long ago that one's decent choices in London were
mostly Indian/Pakistani, and the situation's much improved now. So good on
Lima for evolving.

~~~
clueless123
Lima didn't evolve.. restaurants did. like the article says, these foods have
always been there, Gaston just brought them to the fancy restaurants.

------
tony_landis
This is no exaggeration. Peruvian is by far my favorite cuisine.

